# Mving to dubai next month



## Dcampos (Jun 17, 2010)

Hi, i´m moving to dubai next month and going to work in Studio City, my new boss tells me to rent in Motor City that´s near, but do you recommend this or are there other better choices?


Best Regards

DCampos


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

There are no other apartments near to Studio City so it is probably the best area for you. The apartments there are a good size, they are fairly new and there is a few shops opened in the area including Spinneys grocery store. You will need to drive/taxi for a night out tho.


----------



## Dcampos (Jun 17, 2010)

I found good rent prices in Jumeira Village South, it´s not so far away, all i need is a studio that´s 30 minutes in bus to Studio City.

Thanks


DCampos


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Dcampos said:


> that´s 30 minutes in bus to Studio City.


Have you been on a bus here....

Suggest you take the job with a temporary accom for 2 months (say) and look for where you want to live.

Cos frankly expecting you to move here and get a rented house for a year (paid up-front, even with post dated cheques etc.) is not really on...


----------



## Dcampos (Jun 17, 2010)

Too bad idea is to take a bus? Or how much a Taxi will cost to move from Jumeira Village South to Studio City, i´m planing to buy a car in a few months.

Best regards

DCampos


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

not alot in JVS, if you do not want to live near work (i.e.Motor City) and don't mind driving then look at areas like The Marina/JLT/Greens/JBR etc. those areas have shops, bars, restaurants, beach. JVS is a very new area, not near anything and there is nothing there yet.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Hi Dcampos, just one thing, I believe your drivers license will not be transferable (if from Ecuador as your flag indicates), therefore you will have to undergo driving lessons, which is a painful and time consuming process, at least 3 months from the moment you start (for wich you will have to already have a residents visa). Not really related to your original query and perhaps you already know this, but you may want to factor it when deciding where to move. I have no clue regarding bus routes on the areas you mention but you should really check that out before deciding, because if there is no bus you will have to rely on taxis, is gonna get damn expensive pretty quickly, I can assure you that!!


----------



## Dubai 2106 (Jan 22, 2010)

where does (Studio City) located??


----------



## Dcampos (Jun 17, 2010)

So if i can take a bus to Studio City, where is the best place to live paying a max of us$800?

DCampos

Here is Studio CIty

h**p://wikimapia.org/#lat=25.0373939&lon=55.2424335&z=14&l=0&m=b

Just replace the * with t


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

800 USD is around 3000 dhs a month, or 36,000 dhs a year, so I think that would reduce your options to Bur Dubai, Discovery Gardens, International City. Motor City as well, but not sure how close is that to your work. And you still have the transportation issue. Are you 100% sure that there are bus routes going to your office? From the map it does look a bit remote.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

you could also try shared villas in Al Barsha 3. There are studios in Al Barsha 1 too for 40,000 dhs per year. Keep in mind most landlords will ask for cheques in advance so you have to be prepared to cover at least 3 months of rent (sometimes plus deposit) in advance.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Studio City is next to Motor City/Arabian Ranches. You are going to have big problems getting a bus to and from work at Studio City. Motor City really is your best location especially given your budget. You can walk to work from there. There is a bus route from Arabian Ranches that connects with The Metro at Mall of The Emirates that will be useful for you when you want to go shopping or for a night out.


----------



## justforus (Jul 28, 2008)

There is a bus that goes in a loop from the ranches to mall of the emirates including studio city.


----------

